# Software für Indramat DKC01.3-040-7-FW gesucht



## ChristianVogel (1 September 2011)

Hallo zusammen!

ich muß bei einem Kunden, quasi als Service-Einsatz, auf einen Umrichter vom Typ Indramat DKC01.3-040-7-FW Änderungen vornehmen, bzw. erstmal schauen, was der Umrichter da überhaupt macht und wie dieser parameteriert ist.

Handbücher habe ich gefunden, aber was für eine Software brauche ich da??? Die Hotline hat mir zwar weitergeholfen, die Software heißt "DriveTop 16", aber wo bekomme ich die bei Boschrexroth her??? Ich habe mich auch schon an diesem Portal registriert, aber fündig werde ich auch da nicht.

Hat da jemand einen Link???

MfG Christian Vogel


----------



## jabba (1 September 2011)

Würde auch die DriveTop 14V03 reichen, der Antrieb geht damit. 
Falls es einen Parametersatz gibt, weiss ich nicht ober der damit Dateikompatibel ist. Ein Versuch wäre es wert, sind aber 39MB.


----------



## thomass5 (1 September 2011)

Drivetop gabs mal zum Download bei denen. Ich schau heute abend mal, ob ich den Link dazu noch finde.  Es war etwas versteckt auf deren Seite. Wenn du bei der Hotline schon warst, vielleicht können die dir nochmal weiterhelfen.


----------



## mc_bear (1 September 2011)

ChristianVogel schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> ich muß bei einem Kunden, quasi als Service-Einsatz, auf einen Umrichter vom Typ Indramat DKC01.3-040-7-FW Änderungen vornehmen, bzw. erstmal schauen, was der Umrichter da überhaupt macht und wie dieser parameteriert ist.
> 
> ...




Hallo Christian

wo hast du dich registriert?

Im Rexroth eBusiness Portal?

https://www.boschrexroth.com/irj/portal/anonymous?guest_user=anonymousDE

Falls ja, schau nach ob du findest  Produkte -> andere Produkte -> Ecodrive03 -> Drivetop

da ist die Software.

Ich weiss allerdings nicht, ob das mit einer einfachen Registrierung zugänglich ist.

Den alten Link gibts nicht mehr.

Mc Bear


----------



## rheumakay (2 September 2011)

Moin,
ich selber habe DriveTop 14V05 auf CD.
Könnte ich dir zukommen lassen.
Geeignet bis Windows 2000.


----------



## book27 (14 August 2022)

rheumakay schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich selber habe DriveTop 14V05 auf CD.
> Könnte ich dir zukommen lassen.
> Geeignet bis Windows 2000.


Hallo, ich weiß nicht, ob Sie diese Nachricht lesen werden, weil wir im Jahr 2022 sind, aber wenn Sie noch DRIVETOP 14 haben, wäre ich daran interessiert, es bei Ihnen zu kaufen? Auf Wiedersehen


----------



## book27 (14 August 2022)

rheumakay schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich selber habe DriveTop 14V05 auf CD.
> Könnte ich dir zukommen lassen.
> Geeignet bis Windows 2000.


Hallo, ich weiß nicht, ob Sie diese Nachricht lesen werden, weil wir im Jahr 2022 sind, aber wenn Sie noch DRIVETOP 14 haben, wäre ich daran interessiert, es bei Ihnen zu kaufen? Auf Wiedersehen


----------



## ChristianVogel (14 August 2022)

book27 schrieb:


> Hallo, ich weiß nicht, ob Sie diese Nachricht lesen werden, weil wir im Jahr 2022 sind, aber wenn Sie noch DRIVETOP 14 haben, wäre ich daran interessiert, es bei Ihnen zu kaufen? Auf Wiedersehen


Hi.
Gelesen schon, aber das Thema ist nun 11 Jahre alt... Am Besten mal bei Rexroth anfragen, ob die zum Service einen Download bereitstellen
Gruß
Christian


----------



## book27 (16 August 2022)

ChristianVogel schrieb:


> Hi.
> Gelesen schon, aber das Thema ist nun 11 Jahre alt... Am Besten mal bei Rexroth anfragen, ob die zum Service einen Download bereitstellen
> Gruß
> Christian


Hallo, leider ist es kein kostenloser Download mehr!!!!


----------



## ChristianVogel (27 August 2022)

...also ich habe damals das Thema garnicht weiter verfolgt, mir hat da ein Instandhalter beim Kunden weitergeholfen... Mit den ganzen Indradrive hatte ich zwischenzeitlich auch garnichtmehr zu tun.

Gibt es da zwischenzeitlich nichts neues in Sachen Software, wo ggf. das Alte Material integriert wurde?


----------



## rlw (27 August 2022)

Hallo,
ich kann auf der Boschrexroth Seite den letzen Stand von DriveTop laden.
*DriveTop V16*


----------



## book27 (6 September 2022)

rheumakay schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich selber habe DriveTop 14V05 auf CD.
> Könnte ich dir zukommen lassen.
> Geeignet bis Windows 2000.


Hallo, das wäre wirklich nett von dir. Was willst du als Gegenleistung? Darf ich Ihnen etwas "Pommeau de Normandie" anbieten?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (6 September 2022)

book27 schrieb:


> Hallo, das wäre wirklich nett von dir


Schon mal auf´s Datum geschaut?


----------



## rlw (6 September 2022)

book27 schrieb:


> Hallo, das wäre wirklich nett von dir. Was willst du als Gegenleistung? Darf ich Ihnen etwas "Pommeau de Normandie" anbieten?


schau doch mal auf meinen Betrag #11, du kannst es selber laden.


----------



## Knaller (26 September 2022)

Drivetop 16 


			https://www.boschrexroth.com/documents/12605/25199817/R911295178.zip/6fdd405c-7073-ec87-bb27-21af53c2b68e
		

Drivetop 4


			https://www.boschrexroth.com/documents/12605/25199817/R911274702.zip/e48ace85-941c-4971-c521-6f5ba4f65ba0
		


wer ganz alt mag 
Drivetop 1


			https://www.boschrexroth.com/documents/12605/25199817/R911261075.zip/554b0d1b-6d6a-4b96-02d9-8568493745ed


----------

